# US Embassy asks citizens to avoid Tahrir



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The US Embassy in Cairo has warned its citizens living in Egypt that violence could unexpectedly erupt as the country awaits court rulings that could lead to the dissolution of the current Parliament and the disqualification of Ahmed Shafiq from the presidential runoff election.

The embassy added in its security message to US citizens that “these court decisions may further raise the level of tension as Egypt heads to the polls to elect their first democratically elected president on 16 and 17 June.”

“As the next week will surely be a historic period for Egypt, the US citizen community is advised to closely consider their movements and to stay informed of the situation,” the statement added.

The embassy warned its citizens that “Tahrir Square … has experienced rising incidents of crime, and the embassy advises US citizens to avoid this area, including the Sadat Metro Station.”

“US citizens should be aware of the current political situation and consider this environment in all their movements, paying particular attention to large gatherings and travel routes which may elevate exposure to such occurrences,” it concluded.



US Embassy asks citizens to avoid Tahrir | Egypt Independent


----------

